# "Abschleppen" auf TransAlp Challenge



## Hitzi (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 
in mehreren Zeitungen wurde das "Abschleppen" bei der TransAlp Challenge mittels Seil, speziell bei den Mixed - Teams, beschrieben
Das Seil wurde an der Sattelstütze des Mannes befestigt und zieht das Bike an der "Front bzw. Vorbau" der Frau   

Wer kann mir mehr darüber erzählen? Handelt es sich um ein Stahlseil oder ein Seil vom Klettern? Fotos und Berichte sind natürlich auch herzlich willkommen.

Könnte man das auch im "Alltag" einsetzen? AlpenX? Marathon? 24 H Rennen?

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## maxmistral (6. Oktober 2005)

Als mehrmaliger TAC-Teilnehmer kann man eine Professionalisierung beim Abschleppen beobachten. Waren es im letzten Jahrhundert noch Ersatzschläuche, danach Expandergurte, ist derzeit eine Hunde-Laufleine stand der Technik.   

Das ziehende Rad hat die die Box mit dem Laufleinenmechanismus mittels stabiler Kabelbinder an der Sattelstütze. Am Ende der Leine ist ein Karabiner. Der wird an einer Seilschlaufe am Lenker des zu ziehenden Rades festgemacht.

Die Meinungen zum ziehen gehen auseinander, manche lehnen das total ab. 

Bei einem 2er Team-Rennen, als Mixed-Team geht es aber nicht anderes, wenn einem an der Beziehung nach der TAC noch was gelegen ist    es sei den die Teamfahrerin heißt Sabine Spitz.

Bei anderen Rennen die nicht als Team-Wettbewerb ausgeschrieben sind, hagelt es bestimmt Proteste, da ist es auch nicht okay - finde ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mspf (6. Oktober 2005)

auf der TAC von 2004 hab ich mal Bilder vom Bike vom Jörg Scheiderbauer gemacht. Mit dieser Konstruktion hat es ja 2004 und 2005 zum Sieg gereicht...


----------



## Hitzi (7. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Antworten   

Bei TAC werden wir wohl eher nicht teilnehmen aber ein AlpenX sollte damit dann drin sein   

Dann weiß ich ja jetzt, wie ich meine Frau nächstes Jahr auf dem AlpenX abschleppe    
Dann kann nach der Etappe auch noch was laufen   

Wer trotzdem noch weitere Fotos oder Berichte hat, kann diese gerne noch posten.....

Wer kann denn noch etwas über die wirkenden Kräfte berichten? Wie lang sind die Hundeleinen denn? 2, 5 , 10 Meter? Habe leider keinen Hund   


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Silberrücken (7. Oktober 2005)

Die hatten bei der TAC nicht die volle Länge von 10 Metern. Sie waren ca. 5 Meter lang- glaube ich mich zu erinnern.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab mir das auch schon überlegt, aber meine Freundin lehnt das einfach ab, naja, solange kein Teamwettbewerb gefahren wird, ist das wurscht, ich wollts mal probieren, um evlt. doch mal an der TAC oder eben der ausgefallenen Trans Schwarzwald teilzunehmen. Hundeleine müsste perfekt sein, die Länge kann man ja locker selbst bestimmen, einfach abschneiden was zu lang ist   . Was ich noch versuchen würde, irgend so ein Klickmechanismus einzubauen, damit der hintere recht schnell auslösen kann. Ein Karabiner ist rel. schwer aufzumachen.

Naja in einem normalen Rennen würde das doch hoffentlich zur Disqualifikation führen, ist ja schlimm genug, dass bei zig Mädels einer vorausfährt um ständig Windschatten zu geben...


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Oktober 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir das auch schon überlegt, aber meine Freundin lehnt das einfach ab, naja, solange kein Teamwettbewerb gefahren wird, ist das wurscht, ich wollts mal probieren, um evlt. doch mal an der TAC oder eben der ausgefallenen Trans Schwarzwald teilzunehmen. Hundeleine müsste perfekt sein, die Länge kann man ja locker selbst bestimmen, einfach abschneiden was zu lang ist   . Was ich noch versuchen würde, irgend so ein Klickmechanismus einzubauen, damit der hintere recht schnell auslösen kann. Ein Karabiner ist rel. schwer aufzumachen.
> 
> Naja in einem normalen Rennen würde das doch hoffentlich zur Disqualifikation führen, ist ja schlimm genug, dass bei zig Mädels einer vorausfährt um ständig Windschatten zu geben...




das regt mich zunehmend auf, daß ausgerechnet in der sportart, die ich betreibe so ungerechte ergebnisse mit " kleinen tricks" erreicht werden ... von den "wer hat die beste apotheke" sachen will ich erst mal gar nicht anfangen.

meiner ansicht nach könnte man viele dieser tricks durch kleine modifikationen in der organisation von mtb veranstaltungen verhindern.

interessant ist, daß z.b. unterschiedlicher startzeiten diese tricks im rennradbereich wirkungsvoll ausschließen...

warum macht sich also niemand gedanken da was zu ändern ? weil es niemanden interessiert ? weil sich niemand beschwert ? weil es ja alle machen ??? weil trickserei (und geiz...) gerade geil ist in unserer gesellschaft ???

mich ärgert es einfach... weil im grunde schätze ich am mtb sport gerade das (fast) immer der beste als erster im ziel ist  ... und wenn ich eines hasse ist es ungerechtigeit auf jedem gebiet !

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Oktober 2005)

Hi Joe,

naja in Münsingen bei der DM haben sie es ja - wie soll ich sagen - probiert, indem die Frauen 15min später gestartet wurden. Allerdings war es nun so, dass urplötzlich richtig gute Männer aus dem Spitzenfeld zurückfielen, und sogar von mir überholt wurden - seltsame Sache das. Zumal aus dem gleichen Team Frauen unterwegs waren!
Schade drum, aber was solls, ich weiß auch von Fällen, wo die Leute massiv abgekürzt haben, da sind Fahrer vor mir im Ziel gewesen, die mich ganz sicher nicht auf der Strecke überholt haben - und noch dazu ortsansässig waren! Naja, ich finde stolz kann man auf so eine Aktion nicht sein, was nützt mir ein guter Platz der nicht ehrlich erworben wurde??? Noch dazu wo es hier ja genau genommen um gar nichts geht...


----------



## bikehumanumest (11. Oktober 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> naja in Münsingen bei der DM haben sie es ja - wie soll ich sagen - probiert, indem die Frauen 15min später gestartet wurden. Allerdings war es nun so, dass urplötzlich richtig gute Männer aus dem Spitzenfeld zurückfielen, und sogar von mir überholt wurden - seltsame Sache das. Zumal aus dem gleichen Team Frauen unterwegs waren!



im start und zielbereich haben sich diese "paare" immer kurz getrennt, um danach sich wieder zu verbinden (da wo keiner mehr zuschaute!)

aber genau das mein ich ja...u.a.

im übrigen sagt das ja auch viel zum stellenwert und selbstverständnis einer deutschen meisterschaft im mountainbikemarathon aus...

eine deutsche meisterschaft wird gleichzeitig mit einem (hoffentlich fühlt sich niemand angegriffen) bananenrennen für hobbyfahrer ausgetragen... und auf der gleichen strecke, was ja da es mit fahrzeugen auf einer schmalen strecke durchaus zu "berührungspunkten" führte nicht mit einer deutschen meisterschaft im laufmarathon sondern eher wie oben erwähnt mit einer meisterschaft im rennradsport verglichen werden muß...

ich mein ja nur , weil man immer bemängelt, daß der straßenrennsport auch in den medien besser wegkommt... das hat halt auch seine gründe !!!

so wird der mtb sport nie aus dem klischee einer unprofessionellen feld wald und wiesenveranstaltung herauskommen befürchte ich mal,da ändert auch nix dran wenn die teilnehmer selbst ihr sportgerät/training etc. immer mehr perfektionieren...


joe (der früher als squasher auch schon so ne randsportart ausübte..."aus dem regen in die traufe")


----------



## Kleinblattagent (13. Oktober 2005)

maxmistral schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem 2er Team-Rennen, als Mixed-Team geht es aber nicht anderes, wenn einem an der Beziehung nach der TAC noch was gelegen ist es sei den die Teamfahrerin heißt Sabine Spitz.



Hallo,

warum geht das nicht anders? Ich dachte immer bei der Teamfindung geht es um Homogenität. D.h beide Teammitglieder sind in etwa gleich stark. Wie wär es denn einmal mit etwas gezielterem Training? Oder ist es im Allgemeinen so, daß die schon seit Monden bikenden Männer ihre gerade einmal "fünf Mal auf dem Rad gesessene" Lebendspartnerin zu so einem Trip überreden?
Ich will 2006 ebenfalls in der Mixed-Wertung starten und Abschleppen kommt für uns schon aus Fairnessgründen nicht in Frage. Wenn durch so eine Maßnahme, wie im Fall Scheiderbauer, noch jemand das Rennen gewinnt, dann finde ich das mehr als nur traurig.
Wenn ich doch schon von vorne herein weiß, daß der Leistungsunterschied relativ groß ist, dann kann das doch für beide gar keinen Spaß machen.

             Gruß

                Michael


----------



## maxmistral (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

warum geht das nicht anders? Ich dachte immer bei der Teamfindung geht es um Homogenität. D.h beide Teammitglieder sind in etwa gleich stark. Wie wär es denn einmal mit etwas gezielterem Training? Oder ist es im Allgemeinen so, daß die schon seit Monden bikenden Männer ihre gerade einmal "fünf Mal auf dem Rad gesessene" Lebendspartnerin zu so einem Trip überreden?
Ich will 2006 ebenfalls in der Mixed-Wertung starten und Abschleppen kommt für uns schon aus Fairnessgründen nicht in Frage. Wenn durch so eine Maßnahme, wie im Fall Scheiderbauer, noch jemand das Rennen gewinnt, dann finde ich das mehr als nur traurig.
Wenn ich doch schon von vorne herein weiß, daß der Leistungsunterschied relativ groß ist, dann kann das doch für beide gar keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (13. Oktober 2005)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> warum geht das nicht anders? Ich dachte immer bei der Teamfindung geht es um Homogenität. D.h beide Teammitglieder sind in etwa gleich stark. Wie wär es denn einmal mit etwas gezielterem Training? Oder ist es im Allgemeinen so, daß die schon seit Monden bikenden Männer ihre gerade einmal "fünf Mal auf dem Rad gesessene" Lebendspartnerin zu so einem Trip überreden?
> Ich will 2006 ebenfalls in der Mixed-Wertung starten und Abschleppen kommt für uns schon aus Fairnessgründen nicht in Frage. Wenn durch so eine Maßnahme, wie im Fall Scheiderbauer, noch jemand das Rennen gewinnt, dann finde ich das mehr als nur traurig.
> ...


----------



## tantemucki (13. Oktober 2005)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> warum geht das nicht anders? Ich dachte immer bei der Teamfindung geht es um Homogenität. D.h beide Teammitglieder sind in etwa gleich stark. Wie wär es denn einmal mit etwas gezielterem Training? Oder ist es im Allgemeinen so, daß die schon seit Monden bikenden Männer ihre gerade einmal "fünf Mal auf dem Rad gesessene" Lebendspartnerin zu so einem Trip überreden?
> Ich will 2006 ebenfalls in der Mixed-Wertung starten und Abschleppen kommt für uns schon aus Fairnessgründen nicht in Frage. Wenn durch so eine Maßnahme, wie im Fall Scheiderbauer, noch jemand das Rennen gewinnt, dann finde ich das mehr als nur traurig.
> ...



Also ich kann dir nur absolut zustimmen. bin dieses jahr die tac auch mitgefahren (damen-team) und ich finde diese zieherei absolut unfair und unsportlich. wenn die mädels zu schwach sind, dann sollen sie halt im damen-team fahren oder sich ihrem partner anpassen, bzw. umgekehrt. auf diesem weg ein rennen zu gewinnen ist für mich echt beschämend. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass diese hundeleinenteams bei engeren passagen des öfteren stark behindert haben bzw. zum absteigen zwangen. vielleicht sollten diese teams mal über tandemfahren nachdenken   
gruß
Angie


----------



## Thömu (13. Oktober 2005)

Zitat von tantemucki


> wenn die mädels zu schwach sind, dann sollen sie halt im damen-team fahren oder sich ihrem partner anpassen, bzw. umgekehrt



Ich war auch an der TAC.
Glaube nicht, dass du von den Scheiderbauers oder Alison Sydor (3fache Weltmeisterin) behindert wurdest.
Ich finde es überhaupt nicht beschämend, wenn die Mädels sich ziehen lassen. Wenn sie vorne mitfahren wollen, werden sie auch mit Ziehen noch immer voll am Limit ihre Leistung bringen. Sie hängen ja nicht einfach nur so an der Leine


----------



## maxmistral (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin 3x die TAC mitgefahren (ohne Hundeleine), kann aber nicht behaupten, dass es mich stört gestört oder behindert worden wäre.


----------



## Hugo (13. Oktober 2005)

es ist einfach so dass frauen, egal wie gut sie sind, niemals nicht bei guten männern mithalten können...is ne tatsache.
von daher find ichs in ordnung wenn abgeschleppt wird...is ja nicht so dass dann beide plötzlich so schnell sind wie das zugpferd.
es ist auch in nem gleichgeschlechtlichen team in ordnung...is letztlich wie beim tandemfahrn.
gerade auf der TAC passierts öfter dass jemand mal einen tag probleme mim magen oder sonstiges hat...wieso sollte das team dann unnötig plätze verlieren, wenn die andere hälfte des teams super in form ist...deswegen isses ja ein TEAM-event.
beim fußball beschwert sich doch auch niemand wenn ein mittelfeldspieler n tor schießt, oder?
er könnte ja auch warten bis ein Stürmer kommt, ihm den ball geben und den stürmer das tor machen lassen  
und das mit der windschattenfahrerei....naja, dann muss sich die direkte konkurenz eben auch an den zug anhängen...an dritter stelle is der bonus durch den windschatten eh nochma größer


----------



## bluemuc (13. Oktober 2005)

abschleppen:

wenn teams als solche gewertet werden, find ichs absolut in ordnung, wenn das team wie von hugo geschrieben für einen ausgleich im leistungsniveau sorgt. die möglichkeit besteht ja für alle und ich kann da keine ungerechtigkeit sehen. ganz im gegenteil. team eben. 

windschatten geben: kann man geteilter meinung sein. aber beim (zugegeben flüchtigen lesen) des threads entsteht bei mir der eindruck, dass sich hier überwiegend männer über im windschatten fahrende frauen aufregen..... warum??? was geht euch dabei verloren?

falls sich frau drüber aufregt: partner suchen oder starken fahrer und dranhängen. aber ich glaub, die mädels, die im windschatten fahren bei den entsprechenden rennen, die holen wir hobbyfahrer auch mit windschattengeber nicht ein, wenn sie ohne fahren.... 

last but not least: wir fahren doch wohl alle zum spaß. sollte es für irgend wen hier um kohle gehen, dann nix für ungut. da empfehle ich, mal im reglement der einzelnen rennen zu gucken, ob da was eventuell verloren gegangenes zu retten ist. oder vielleicht für die entsprechende kohle einen windschattenfahrer anheuern... ?

hey leute. leben und leben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (13. Oktober 2005)

Sehr interessanter Thread....

Ich war bei der diesjährigen TAC in der Mixed-Wertung dabei. Abschleppen kann man, wie man hier lesen kann, sehr kontrovers diskutieren. Für mich selbst kam das Abschleppen auch nicht in Frage. Dafür ist Frau viel zu stolz. Schliesslich trainiert man dafür, sich aus eigener Kraft über die Berge zu kurbeln. Aber nun stelle man sich vor, dass einer der beiden Fahrer eine Panne hat, die das selbstständige Weiterfahren nicht erlaubt. Da kann eine Leine schon sehr hilfreich sein das Ziel, wenn auch spät, zu erreichen. Denn die Nachbereichtung des Tages, mit Bikereparatur, Massage und all den anderen Dingen wird das Team erst sehr spät schlafen lassen...Die Leine mitzunehmen kann nicht schaden. Und ob das führende Team nun mit oder ohne Leine fährt, es ist so oder so eine Leistung, die ein Jedermannteam nicht erreichen wird.

Silvi


----------



## tustust (13. Oktober 2005)

hier mein Senf:

Teamwettberbe heißen nicht umsonst so.....T e a m!!! Es kommt nicht auf die Einzelleistung, sondern viel mehr auf die Teamleistung an, also auf die Summe von 2 Personen, unabhängig des Fitnesslevels.
Speziell Mixed-Teams werden selten ein gleichen Level erreichen. Hierfür müsste sich wohl ein wirklich nur leicht bis mäßig trainierter Hobbyfahrer mit einer B-Lizenz-Dame zusammentun. Da wird die Partnerwahl schon schwierig. 
Geschweige denn, dass man sich Radsportdamen einfach so vom Baum pflücken könnte, diese sind doch eher recht arm gesäht, oder?

Ich kann und will aber behaupten, die Ausdauerfähigkeit von Frauen liegt nicht unter der von Männern, man munkelt sogar, dass diese Aufgrund des Körperfettanteils und der besseren Zugänglichkeit durch den Stoffwechsel bevorteilt wären.(?)
Fakt ist aber: Kraft und Kraftausdauer liegen Aufgrund des geringeren Körpermuskelanteil deutlich unter der des männlichen Erdenbewohners......

Und wenn nun bei einer Mixed-Team-Wertung der weibliche Part abgeschleppt wird, dann ist das nur gut so!

blablabla....na, ihr wisst, was ich meine

tschööss


----------



## spOOky fish (13. Oktober 2005)

man stelle sich vor, der dicke ulle wird von klöden, vino und der ganzen truppe im sechspännerbetrieb  den berg hochgeschleppt... kein problem ist ja eine mannschaft... 

unterschiedliche leistungslevel gibts nicht nur zwischen männern und frauen


----------



## Hugo (13. Oktober 2005)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> man stelle sich vor, der dicke ulle wird von klöden, vino und der ganzen truppe im sechspännerbetrieb  den berg hochgeschleppt... kein problem ist ja eine mannschaft...
> 
> unterschiedliche leistungslevel gibts nicht nur zwischen männern und frauen



das fand doch dieses jahr bei der tour teilweise auch so statt....und dann ziehen leute wie vino hin und wieder halt auch ma die konkurenz wieder an ulle ran...jo mei, passiert halt  

und wenn da jemand pinkeln muss, dann bleibt der auch nicht stehn sondern wird geschoben


----------



## spOOky fish (13. Oktober 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> das fand doch dieses jahr bei der tour teilweise auch so statt....und dann ziehen leute wie vino hin und wieder halt auch ma die konkurenz wieder an ulle ran...jo mei, passiert halt
> 
> und wenn da jemand pinkeln muss, dann bleibt der auch nicht stehn sondern wird geschoben



imho widerspricht das (schleppen mit seil) dem grundlegenden gedanken des radfahrens - antrieb aus eigener kraft.


----------



## Hitzi (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ist ja ein toller Thread geworden. War eingentlich gar nicht meine Absicht   

Aber gut !   

Ich würde das Seil ja auch nur für die Notfälle mitnehmen. Meine Frau wäre auch viel zu stolz um sich von mir "abschleppen" zu lassen. Ein Renneinsatz ist jedenfalls derzeit nicht geplant.

Falls es mal soweit sein sollte, wird sich bestimmt an dem Reglement schon etwas geändert haben. Da brauchen ja nur mal die ersten Unfälle passieren und schon ist Schluß damit. Ansonsten würde ich das Seil bestimmt auch einsetzen. Falls "sie" will   

Mal ganz von der Tatsache abgesehen, dass dadurch auch für die Männerbeine ganz erhebliche Belastungen, je nach "Untätigkeit" der Mädels, dazu kommen. Und ob das die Beziehung verbessert bezweifle ich mal stark. Irgendwann ist auch bei den besten Beinen Schluß mit Lustich ! Siehe Tour de France. Ist nur auf die Beine gemeint ! Da wird es immer eindrucksvoll von den Fahrern erzählt.


Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. Oktober 2005)

Also in einem Mixed-Team Wettbewerb ist es doch OK, überall sonst nicht so toll. Wie die Vorredner schon sagten, der Unterschied Mann zu Frau ist einfach zu groß, das sieht man ja schon bei den meisten Rennen, selbst die besten Profi-Frauen kommen hinter etlichen "Hobby-Fahrern" an, und die Mädels sind weder schlecht trainiert, noch hätten sie nicht genug Ansporn, das ist einfach der körperliche Unterschied. D.h. ein Mixed-Team Wettbewerb ohne Abschlepp-Erlaubnis wäre für die Männer im Team eine rel. Langweilige Sache, oder aber die Profi-Frauen müssten sich als Partner entsprechend "langsame" Männer suchen    Vmtl. würde dann ein Mixed-Wettbewerb gar nicht mehr stattfinden...


----------



## Wave (16. Oktober 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Joe,
> 
> naja in Münsingen bei der DM haben sie es ja - wie soll ich sagen - probiert, indem die Frauen 15min später gestartet wurden. Allerdings war es nun so, dass urplötzlich richtig gute Männer aus dem Spitzenfeld zurückfielen, und sogar von mir überholt wurden - seltsame Sache das. Zumal aus dem gleichen Team Frauen unterwegs waren!
> Schade drum, aber was solls, ich weiß auch von Fällen, wo die Leute massiv abgekürzt haben, da sind Fahrer vor mir im Ziel gewesen, die mich ganz sicher nicht auf der Strecke überholt haben - und noch dazu ortsansässig waren! Naja, ich finde stolz kann man auf so eine Aktion nicht sein, was nützt mir ein guter Platz der nicht ehrlich erworben wurde??? Noch dazu wo es hier ja genau genommen um gar nichts geht...



und weiter?! ist doch völlig regelgerecht! es wird weder einer geschoben, noch gezogen. Und anders gesehen: Auf dem Niveau wo solche Aktionen an der Tagesordnung sind, machen es alle! da ist nicht nur die oder die Frau die sich schleppen lässt.



			
				maxmistral schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Ich will 2006 ebenfalls in der Mixed-Wertung starten und Abschleppen kommt für uns schon aus Fairnessgründen nicht in Frage. Wenn durch so eine Maßnahme, wie im Fall Scheiderbauer, noch jemand das Rennen gewinnt, dann finde ich das mehr als nur traurig.
> Wenn ich doch schon von vorne herein weiß, daß der Leistungsunterschied relativ groß ist, dann kann das doch für beide gar keinen Spaß machen.


Dann find du mal an Scheiderbauers Stelle eine Frau, die sein Tempo (ohne hilfe) fährt! Die gibt es nicht.
Und wenn du dich durch solche Leute betrogen fühlst, warum hängst du nicht auch einfach deine Frau hinten rein? Ist ja schön, dass du dich so sehr für die Fairness einsetzt, aber das tuen andere eben nicht. Und wenn es andere nicht tun, würd ich es auch nicht tun, wenn mir Nachteile dadurch entstehen.


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. Oktober 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> und weiter?! ist doch völlig regelgerecht! es wird weder einer geschoben, noch gezogen. Und anders gesehen: Auf dem Niveau wo solche Aktionen an der Tagesordnung sind, machen es alle! da ist nicht nur die oder die Frau die sich schleppen lässt.



und du findest das jetzt klasse für unseren sport ? (und wenn halt alle dopen dopst du auch oder ???)

hast du schon mal in der leichtathletik in einem 10000m rennen der frauen eine sportlerin gesehen, die sich von einem voranlaufenden vereinskollegen windschatten geben läßt, sich den kürzesten laufweg freiboxen lässt und daß dieser bodyguard mittels verbalattacken auch verhindert das sich konkurrentinnen wiederum an seinen schützling hängen können ???

wahrscheilich nicht, denn das ist dort durch andere startzeiten sowie schiedsrichter ausgeschlossen !!!

und deshalb kommt das halt auch im fernsehen, weil das fairer sport ist, den die zuschauer auch sehen wollen...  

klar gibt es auch leute die wrestling sehen wollen, aber das ist eine andere geschichte und läuft für mich nicht unter sport sondern unter show...

joe  (der gerne mtb als fairen sport hätte  !!!)


----------



## Wave (16. Oktober 2005)

Das ist es klasse finde steht nirgendwo. Es ist nur vollkommen legitim!

Ich denke nicht, dass wir uns jetzt hier darüber unterhalten müssen, welcher Sport am fairsten oder unfairsten ist! Schon mal Marathonlauf im Fernsehen gesehen?! Na...klingelst? Genau....da ist GENAUSO mit den Pace-Makern, obwohl es auch zur Leichtathletik zählt! 

Und dein Argument mit Doping zieht mal gar nicht. Doping ist verboten. Das Abschleppen dagegen ist völlig legitim solange es keine Regelung gibt, die es verbietet! Was jeder einzelene daraus macht, ist seine Sache, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (16. Oktober 2005)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal Marathonlauf im Fernsehen gesehen?! Na...klingelst? Genau....da ist GENAUSO mit den Pace-Makern, obwohl es auch zur Leichtathletik zählt!
> 
> Und dein Argument mit Doping zieht mal gar nicht. Doping ist verboten. Das Abschleppen dagegen ist völlig legitim solange es keine Regelung gibt, die es verbietet! Was jeder einzelene daraus macht, ist seine Sache, oder?



marathon: das das so ist heißt für mich nicht das es fair ist !

doping: bezog sich nur auf dein argument das es jeder macht...

das abschleppen bei einem teamwettbewerb hab ich auch nicht gemeint...es ging mehr um die meist männliche hilfe bei den feld wald und wiesen marathons und da du da ja selbst auch mitfährst weißt du ja was ich meine... und das ist alles andere als fair weil da geht es um die frauen einzelwertung und nicht um eine mixtkonkurrenz...

joe  ( der immer noch fairniss und gerechtigkeit mag...sorry)


----------

